# Central boiler maxim 255?



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the Maxim 255?


----------



## JohnDolz (Mar 20, 2017)

bmarleyzq8 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Maxim 255?


I don't have any experience with it but I did have one of their dealers come out here a few years ago and I looked into it. Looking back I am glad I did not go with it (I ended up with a woodboiler but that is another story). The reason I am glad i did not go with it is because if I went with a pellet boiler I would want it indoors where all of the heat stays in the house. Plus for me I would have been able to leverage my chimney where if I had installed the Maxim I would have been adding a stack (ugly & expensive) outside. If  had access to bulk pellet delivery and wanted to go the pellet route I would look at an Indoor Pellet Boiler with a large hopper (inside or outside) to feed it. I am sure Mr. Velvetfoot can provide a lot more insight but that would be my 2 cents.


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 20, 2017)

I could be mistaken, but its my understanding that the actual heat loss is very minimum on these because of the way they're insulated.  The heat is suppose to be absorbed by the water in the jacket.  I know with my outdoor wood boiler that was the case.


----------



## JohnDolz (Mar 20, 2017)

bmarleyzq8 said:


> I could be mistaken, but its my understanding that the actual heat loss is very minimum on these because of the way they're insulated.  The heat is suppose to be absorbed by the water in the jacket.  I know with my outdoor wood boiler that was the case.


You are probably right, just after burning wood for a few years I see every BTU as having great value, I would prefer it being Indoors. Just my opinion, definitely not expert advice.


----------



## goosegunner (Mar 21, 2017)

There was much discussion about them a few years ago. A few users on the board had very bad luck with the longevity. I think a couple people crushed them for scrap. You might find the posts with a search.

Anything that sits outside is going to lose a lot of heat to the atmosphere. Its all about temperature differential. Central boiler does not have any magic insulation that can overcome that. No matter what their marketing claims.


----------



## E Yoder (Mar 22, 2017)

To me-
The spray foam insulation is over hyped. It's not magic. The door jambs and other uninsulated surfaces will radiate some heat. 
However the heat loss is still pretty minimal. If a well insulated outdoor unit is in an insulated outbuilding it'll barely warm the building at all. 
But to me a cordwood boiler would have a reason to be outdoors (mess, fire danger, etc), a pellet unit could just as well be inside. That's assuming you have the room. 
Just my .02.


----------



## Bad LP (Mar 22, 2017)

The mess inside or outside for a wood burner is a no brainer.

However fire is fire be it a pellet or wood burner inside or outside.


----------



## foamit up (Mar 22, 2017)

If i was looking for a pellet boiler i would go with the BIOWIN.  A pellet boiler that is made to last and make heat. Mine is outside in a insulated box, barely heats the box as no heat loss in boiler


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 22, 2017)

foamit up said:


> If i was looking for a pellet boiler i would go with the BIOWIN.  A pellet boiler that is made to last and make heat. Mine is outside in a insulated box, barely heats the box as no heat loss in boiler



I'm open to any brand boiler assuming there is dealer support in my area.  I see a lot of talk about this BIOWIN on the web but was under the impression it needed to be installed indoors.  My main issue with that idea is getting 3 tons of pellets down my stairs every fall.  I'd love to see pictures of your install if you wanted to share.  Thanks


----------



## goosegunner (Mar 22, 2017)

If you are in Michigan you should look up Heaterman on this site.


----------



## foamit up (Mar 23, 2017)

I will take a few pics this weekend and post for you. There are a few on here if you search Foamit Up. The BioWin uses a vacuum to move pellets, so you could just put bin outside and have boiler inside.  I use bags as it is cheaper in Maine then bulk delivery. My bin holds 1 1/2 ton so top it off once a week or so.  I just like to have all mess out side. Since i installed my BioWin i have burned over 75 ton in it. I have put in new igniter at 13,500 lites, new exhaust blower motor  that lost bearing, This is a great unit. I clean it every three tons which is about 800 hours.
I am now installing a Bio Win XL 600 in another building to heat three building right beside my Vigas as i am getting close to retirement and will not always be home to feed the Vigas. 
Heaterman is a very good guy up your way for design and install.


----------



## heaterman (Mar 23, 2017)

bmarleyzq8 said:


> I'm open to any brand boiler assuming there is dealer support in my area.  I see a lot of talk about this BIOWIN on the web but was under the impression it needed to be installed indoors.  My main issue with that idea is getting 3 tons of pellets down my stairs every fall.  I'd love to see pictures of your install if you wanted to share.  Thanks



Where exactly are you located in our Water Wonderland State?


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 23, 2017)

foamit up said:


> I will take a few pics this weekend and post for you. There are a few on here if you search Foamit Up. The BioWin uses a vacuum to move pellets, so you could just put bin outside and have boiler inside.  I use bags as it is cheaper in Maine then bulk delivery. My bin holds 1 1/2 ton so top it off once a week or so.  I just like to have all mess out side. Since i installed my BioWin i have burned over 75 ton in it. I have put in new igniter at 13,500 lites, new exhaust blower motor  that lost bearing, This is a great unit. I clean it every three tons which is about 800 hours.
> I am now installing a Bio Win XL 600 in another building to heat three building right beside my Vigas as i am getting close to retirement and will not always be home to feed the Vigas.
> Heaterman is a very good guy up your way for design and install.



Awesome, thank you so much.  I'll take a look around in the mean time.


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 23, 2017)

heaterman said:


> Where exactly are you located in our Water Wonderland State?



I'm in the thumb, how about you?


----------



## heaterman (Mar 24, 2017)

bmarleyzq8 said:


> I'm in the thumb, how about you?



In between Cadillac and Houghton Lake. Out in the dairy farm and Christmas tree country.
49632 is the zip

We have a lot of 260's installed locally here and 3 of the XL's providing heat for a 24,000 sq foot repair shop. I'd be happy to give you a tour if you'd like.


----------



## harttj (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a Maxim 175. Been 10 years now. I like it. Burned pellets when corn was high and corn when corn low like now. It has saved me quite a bit of money and with the bulk bin not much work. I actually emptied the ashes and brushed the heat exchanger yesterday. First time doing anything with it for the month of March. 

No major issues. New stirrer after first year with new metallurgy and new exhaust transition last year. 

The prices are much higher than when I bought mine. I figured my payback was 4 years and when propane went sky high a couple years ago about doubled my payback in that one winter. Propane was up to $5 per gallon. 

If your going to burn only pellets the biowin boiler looks nice.


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 24, 2017)

heaterman said:


> In between Cadillac and Houghton Lake. Out in the dairy farm and Christmas tree country.
> 49632 is the zip
> 
> We have a lot of 260's installed locally here and 3 of the XL's providing heat for a 24,000 sq foot repair shop. I'd be happy to give you a tour if you'd like.




Thank you!  If I get closer to going that route, I may take you up on that.


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Mar 24, 2017)

harttj said:


> I have a Maxim 175. Been 10 years now. I like it. Burned pellets when corn was high and corn when corn low like now. It has saved me quite a bit of money and with the bulk bin not much work. I actually emptied the ashes and brushed the heat exchanger yesterday. First time doing anything with it for the month of March.
> 
> No major issues. New stirrer after first year with new metallurgy and new exhaust transition last year.
> 
> ...




Have you seen any corrosion issues?  In the videos that I've seen, it appears that they get a build up of a tar like substance around the burn pot and water jacket which to me scream creosote just like my wood boiler.


----------



## harttj (Apr 5, 2017)

No corrosion issues seen on the inside. I've never seen any tar. The transition had some corrosion due to the design allowing gas to condense right before the chimney. I do clean and coat everything in the spring. 

Clean ash only. With pellets very little ash.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 7, 2017)

I operated a M175 for four years,  then sold it to a coworker. 
The only real issues I had were the stirator melting in half regularly. 
CB replaced it for free with a stainless one that is still going strong. 
My Coworker has it heating a four unit apartment building. 
His only issue was the feed auger fins fell off, CB gave him a new one. 
I never had a tar issue,  but the 255 was made with a more efficient heat exchanger.


----------



## Longpond paperboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Where are you located?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 10, 2017)

I was living in Maine when I had the 175, it is now in Barre,VT, and I'm in Haverhill, MA


----------

